# S7HMI Windows Store App für Windows 8.1 - Release 1.0



## Smartimation (25 Oktober 2013)

*S7HMI Windows Store App für Windows 8.1*

*Smartimation *stellt die erste App im *Windows Store* zur *Visualisierung *Ihrer *Hausautomatisierung *vor. *S7HMI *wurde für die aktuelle Windows Version 8.1 für alle ARM, x86 und x64 Architekturen entwickelt. Das Entwicklerteam freut sich über jegliche Kritik um diese Applikation euren Vorstellungen gerecht zu gestalten. Natürlich wird empfohlen zunächst nur die Testversion zu beziehen, um zu erproben ob die Anwendung überhaupt die Anforderungen des Nutzers erfüllt.
*




*​*Ab sofort für die ersten User für 19,99€ im Store erhältlich! Die Testversion bietet 30 Tage vollen Funktionsumfang. *
* 
Das Handbuch zur App gibt es hier. Dazu noch ein Link zum Download.

Ein Link auf die Produktseite.
**
**Beschreibung*

Die Grundfunktionalität dieser App besteht darin, Leuchten, Tore und andere Geräte zu Hause zu steuern. All diese Komponenten müssen mit einer speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerung (SPS) verbunden sein. Eine SPS ist eine spezielle Hardware zur Realisierung von automatisierten Systemen.

Diese Anwendung stellt eine einfach zu handhabend und preiswerte alternative zu anderen Visualisierungssystemen dar, die durch den strukturierten Aufbau und somit leicht zu gestaltenden Bedienoberfläche überzeugt.

Unterstützt werden folgende Steuerungen: 


S7-300
 S7-400,
S7-1200

Unterstützt werden folgende Speicherbereiche: 


Merker
Datenbausteine
Ein- und Ausgangsbereich

Unterstützt werden folgende Datentypen: 


Bit
Byte
Word
DWord
Int
DInt
Real
TimeOfDay und DateAndTime (DateAndTime nur lesend)

*Warnhinweis und Haftungsausschluss
*
Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass diese App für den Gebrauch von Privatanwendungen entwickelt wurde. Man bedenke, dass eine speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung (SPS) häufig in der Industrie Anwendung findet, wobei Steueraufgaben von Ventilen, Hydraulikaggregaten, Dampfturbinen und anderen Geräten, realisiert werden. Die Bedienung von solchen Betriebsmitteln darf nur von geschultem Personal erfolgen. Damit weisen wir darauf hin, bei Verwendung der Applikation können gefahrbringende Situationen entstehen, die durchaus zu Sach- und Personenschaden führen können.

*Der Softwareentwickler übernimmt keinerlei Haftung für die durch Nutzung der Anwendung entstandenen Schäden!*
*Features*


In App Editor
Auswahl zwischen normaler und gruppierter Ansicht
Integrierter Webbrowser um den Web Inhalt ihrer Steuerung anzuzeigen (Der Webserver der Steuerung muss hierfür aktiviert sein)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Oktober 2013)

Ich würde euch empfehlen ein nach deutschem Recht ausgefülltes Impressum auf eurer Webseite bereitzustellen, die Abmahnanwälte reiben sich schon die Hände...
Oder ist der Firmensitz außerhalb Deutschlands? Das wäre ebenfalls interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Smartimation (25 Oktober 2013)

Das Impressum wurde auf Basis des österreichischen Rechts erstellt da auch der Sitz in Österreich ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Oktober 2013)

Ihr habts gut. Einfach überhaupt nichts schreiben reicht aus.


----------



## Smartimation (25 Oktober 2013)

Wie meinst du? Gar nichts schreiben? Welche Infos wären in Deutschland notwendig?


----------



## Matze001 (25 Oktober 2013)

Er meint im Impressum:

Firmenname, Anschrift, Steuernummer, usw... 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Zottel (25 Oktober 2013)

Oder hier:
http://www.impressum-generator.de
http://www.adino.at/support/impressum-generator


----------



## Smartimation (26 Oktober 2013)

---

------------
"


----------



## Smartimation (26 Oktober 2013)

Smartimation ist kein Unternehmen! Daher keine Steuernummer etc. Aber natürlich fehlte noch die Information des Seiteninhabers. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Eigentlich würde uns euer Interesse an der Anwendung interessieren aber darüber wurde noch gar nicht gesprochen.


----------



## thomass5 (26 Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich die Tage mal ein Test8.1  aufgesetzt habe werd ich es mal testen. 

Ich wage mal zu behaupten 8.1 ist bislang kaum produktiv oder auch nur Testweise im Einsatz da zu neu.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smartimation (26 Oktober 2013)

Das stimmt so nicht. Alle Tabletts mit einem von Microsoft entwickeltem Betriebssystem werden mit 8.1 ausgestattet. Seit vergangener Woche ist 8.1 eine RTM (ready to manufacture) Version. Und ein update von 8 auf 8.1 ist ohnehin kostenlos. Natürlich ist Windows 8 jetzt gerade mal ein Jahr auf dem Markt. Trotzdem im Vergleich zu den freien Betriebssystemen bringt es für uns keine Nachteile mit sich. Und außerdem wäre es ja gut wenn es für jede Plattform die eine oder andre App mit etwa gleichwertigen Funktionen gibt um eben Plattform unabhängig zu sein. Da es auf Windows 8 nichts in Verbindung mit S7 gab haben wir uns dazu entschieden.


----------



## thomass5 (26 Oktober 2013)

Gerade, da es von Siemens nichts mit W8 gibt wird kaum einer der so etwas einsetzt W8 oder 8.1 produktiv einsetzen solange es etwas mit offizieller Freigabe gibt.
Es läuft zwar (TIA V12 Trail in 8.1 selbst getestet), aber produktiv würde ich es nicht einsetzen wenn ich nicht gezwungen bin um eventuelle Nebeneffekte zu vermeiden.

Ich hab es jetzt in einer VM in Parallels am laufen. Werde heute Abend mal eine reale CPU versuchen zu erreichen. Ein kleines Demoprojekt mit beizufügen wäre eventuell auch interessant. 

Thomas

PS: gerade wurde mir ein Update angezeigt. Eine Übersicht über die durchgeführten Änderungen wäre für den Produktiveinsatz sinnvoll um Entscheiden zu können ob das Update ohne Änderungen am Projekt einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Smartimation (26 Oktober 2013)

Und was gibt es von Siemens für Android? Aber um die Sache abzukürzen. Wir wollen hier niemandem die App aufzwingen oder ähnliches der Gedanke ging eher dahin, dass wir euch ein eigenständiges Visusystem bereitstellen und eventuell den einen oder andren mit unsrer Idee begeistern können. Aber eben für Windows 8.

Zum Vorschlag der Bereitstellung eines Demoprojekts von vorhin. Nach dem Update auf die Release 2 wird automatisch das Beispielprojekt geöffnet werden (welches auch in den Screenshots zu sehen ist). Dieses Update ist auch seit heute zum Download verfügbar.

Danach öffnet die App nach Neustart aber immer dieses Beispielprojekt. Solange sie im Hintergrund weiter läuft gehen Projektierungen nicht verloren.
Falls jemand nicht updaten möchte gibt es hier einen Link (letzte Zeile des Beitrags) für dieses Beispielproject.

Das Update betraf nur eine Anpassung der Lizenzabfrage die wir ohne den Download der zertifizierten App aus dem Store nicht testen konnten.


----------



## Smartimation (29 Oktober 2013)

Das *Interesse *an der App *hält sich *bedauernswerter weise ja ziemlich *in Grenzen* :sad:


----------



## mnuesser (29 Oktober 2013)

Naja,
musst halt erstmal Leute von den Vorteilen deiner Software überzeugen...
Es gibt leider sehr viele die sich auf dem HMI Markt tummeln...
Ich selber brauchte bis jetzt noch nichts anderes, wie das was Siemens mir
schon bietet. Entsprechend ist die Motivation ein neues Produkt zu suchen sehr
gering.


----------



## Larzerus (29 Oktober 2013)

Win 8 als Basis der App ist ja auch noch nicht so verbreitet.
Ich werd demnächst mal testen wenn ich was Zeit habe.


----------



## Tuffi (29 Oktober 2013)

Wegen Doppel-Post gelöscht.


----------



## Tuffi (29 Oktober 2013)

Ich finde die Idee der App als solche nicht schlecht.
Ich suche eigentlich noch selber so etwas in der Art, damit mein Vater von seinem PC aus seine S7-300er schreiben kann. Nur ist dies ein Windows 7 PC.
Wie schon angemerkt denke ich auch, das Windows 8.1 in der Zielgruppe viel zu wenig verbreitet ist.

Gruß,
Tuffi


----------



## Smartimation (29 Oktober 2013)

Mir ist schon klar dass Android und Apple eben Vorreiter waren. Aber Irgendwo ist Irgendjemand oder etwas immer der erste.
Wirklich produktiv hab ich bislang aber immer nur Windows und dafür vorgesehene Anwendungen benutzt. IPhone und Co keine Frage tolle Sache.
Allerdings benutz ich meins dann nach einiger Zeit dann doch nur für die Grundsätzliche Funktionalität die eben ein Handy haben sollte. Telefonieren, hin und wieder
eine SMS. Und e-Mails lesen, wenn, und dann auch wirklich nur lesen da mir das "Eintipseln" von Texten auf der mini Tastatur dann doch gleich mal "aufreibt".
Aber OK die Idee der zusätzlichen "Spielsachen" an sich hat mich genau so gefangen wie viele andre.

Trotzdem für mich ist irgendwie Windows, trotz immer wieder kehrenden Kritiken und "Thumb Down" Meldungen, das OS worauf ich mich lieber verlasse bzw. worauf bei Fehlern schnell reagiert wird. 
Generell ist Microsoft jetzt keine schlechte alternative aber ich will hier weder Werbung verbreiten oder jemanden etwas aufzwingen. Ich kann jetzt nur für mich und meine gesammelte Erfahrung sprechen.
Windows ist nicht schlecht. Ich kenne kein Tablett dass sich mit der ersten Softwarerelease so stabil lief wie z.B. das Surface RT von Microsoft welches auch zur Entwicklung dieser App genutzt wurde.

Nur jetzt mal als Beispiel: iPhone 3 (hatte ich auch) im ersten halben Nutzungsjahr zig Updates und permanente Softwarecrashs. Gut heute 5 Generation läuft tadellos. Kann mich nicht beklagen.
Selbes bei Andriod, wobei ich fairer weise sagen muss dass ich selbst kein Nutzer dieses Betriebssystems bin aber im Bekanntenkreis gibt es dann doch sehr viele. Und deren Kritiken sind nicht unbedingt positiv.

Die Entscheidung welche Geräte, Software jemand einsetzt bleibt jedem frei überlassen. Wichtig ist das er damit zufrieden ist! Und ich wäre eben dann zufrieden wenn ich meine SPS von meinem Surface, Acer od.welchem 
Tablett auch immer, es soll halt nur Windows(8, 8.1, 9 oder was da eben noch kommt) drauf laufen, bedienen kann 

Ich hab bis jetzt, auch während der App Entwicklung mit TIA V12 und Windows 8 keinerlei Fehler oder Inkompatibilitäten feststellen können. Nur so am Rande weil das hier schon öfters mal diskutiert und als "NoGo" eingestuft wurde.
Schon klar das der eine oder andre natürlich die Freigabe von SIEMENS erwartet. Früher oder später werden die sie auch erteilen aber jetzt müssten sie noch ein weiteres OS Supporten was Mangels des TIA
Fertigstellungsgrads derzeit noch nicht tragbar ist. Hat jetzt mit der App aber nichts zu tun. Das eine ist das S7 oder TIA Projekt und das andre ist das S7HMI Projekt. Wo, wie jemand sein S7 Projekt erstellt, hat ja keine Auswirkung auf die App um die es in diesem Beitrag geht.

Hoffe ich hab euch meinen und den Standpunkt des Entwicklerteams etwas näher bringen können. Bei Interesse könnt ihr ja mal ins Handbuch "schnuppern" (siehe Beitrags Beginn dort gibt es einen Link) und findet vielleicht die eine oder andre Anregung für euch 

Mit Vorteilen prallen wollen wir hier auch nicht, die muss jeder für sich eruieren. Das können wir auch ja so gar nicht beurteilen da der eine etwas so lieber hätte und ein andrer dann doch anders.
Zum Beispiel wenn wir sagen ihr braucht keinen eigenen Editor um ein Projekt zu editieren da hier ein "In App Editor" realisiert wurde können wir die Kritik oder Nachteil verstehen wenn jemand dies lieber auf einem Desktop Gerät macht. 

Man kann nicht alles haben und leider auch nicht jeden Kunden bis ins letzte Detail zufriedenstellen außer man bemüht sich nur um einen. 
Aber wir wollen ja mehreren die Möglichkeit bieten und bemühen uns in Summe ein für viele zufriedenstellendes Produkt abzugeben.

Wünschen euch noch frohes schaffen und schönen Abend
Das Smartimation Entwicklerteam


----------



## Smartimation (29 Oktober 2013)

Tuffi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee der App als solche nicht schlecht.
> Ich suche eigentlich noch selber so etwas in der Art, damit mein Vater von seinem PC aus seine S7-300er schreiben kann. Nur ist dies ein Windows 7 PC.
> Wie schon angemerkt denke ich auch, das Windows 8.1 in der Zielgruppe viel zu wenig verbreitet ist.
> 
> ...



Danke für dein Statement Tuffi. Glaubst du, du wirst früher oder später gezwungen hochzurüsten.
Jetzt den PC mein ich.

Problem ist halt, da gib ich allen Recht, dass die Windows 8 Tabletts derzeit preislich schon noch etwas übertrieben angesiedelt sind im Vergleich zu Mitstreiter.

Mein Rat abwarten und mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Aber für uns gibt's halt nur Windows.
Die Rückentwicklung auf 7 macht nicht wirklich Sinn Tuffi da wir damit den Store nicht erreichen. Wenn es mal zeitlich rein passt könnt ich es ja mal "ummodeln" versuchen aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, 
für den reinen Desktop naja, das war nie so unsre Zielgruppe vor allem da ja seit einem Jahr Desktop und Touch eben im neuen Windows vereint wurden, wenn Bedarf besteht warum nicht. Aber da sollt halt
schon noch mal darüber geschlafen und diskutiert werden. 

Nochmals Danke für deine Stellungnahme


----------



## bike (29 Oktober 2013)

Smartimation schrieb:


> Das *Interesse *an der App *hält sich *bedauernswerter weise ja ziemlich *in Grenzen* :sad:



Dann ist etwas schief gelaufen.
Es wird das gekauft, das benötigt wird.
Es tut mir leid,  doch ich sehe keinen produktiven Vorteil für den Kunden mit solch einem Spielzeug. 
Kunden hinterfragen inzwischen was wie und vor allem warum eingebaut oder verwendet wird.

Und die Aussage wegen Win 8.1, dass das noch von BigS kommt ist nach meiner Meinung eine Ente.
Wir hatten vor einigen Jahren auch solche bzw so ähnliche Aussagen zu Vista.

Die Zeiten zum Spielen mit irgendwelchen Progrämmchen sind vorbei.
Früher konnte man fast alles verkaufen, solange es bunt war, doch heute eben nicht, es wurde zu oft und zu viel draufgezahlt.
Sowohl von den Herstellern als auch den Kunden.


bike


----------



## Smartimation (29 Oktober 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Dann ist etwas schief gelaufen.
> Es wird das gekauft, das benötigt wird.
> Es tut mir leid,  doch ich sehe keinen produktiven Vorteil für den Kunden mit solch einem Spielzeug.
> Kunden hinterfragen inzwischen was wie und vor allem warum eingebaut oder verwendet wird.
> ...



Naja, so können wir das jetzt nicht hier stehen lassen. Da es ja kein Spielzeug ist! Deiner Einschätzung nach ist es ein solches, dann möchten wir dir hiermit nochmal nahelegen es nicht herunter zu laden.
Es liegt nicht in unsrem Interesse Spielzeug zu vertreiben!

Danke für dein Statement

Gruß das Smartimation Entwicklerteam


----------



## Smartimation (29 Oktober 2013)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Win 8 als Basis der App ist ja auch noch nicht so verbreitet.
> Ich werd demnächst mal testen wenn ich was Zeit habe.



Danke für dein Statement Larzerus,

Dann hätten wir ja schon 2 Testdownloads 
Na, ist ja eigentlich nicht zum Lachen eher zum Heulen, aber wir haben uns schon damit abgefunden überhaupt nach so glorreichen Aussagen wie von bike.

Wenn du Unterstützung brauchst einfach hier, oder unter unsrer Support mail Adresse melden.

Bis dann


----------



## bike (29 Oktober 2013)

Smartimation schrieb:


> Naja, so können wir das jetzt nicht hier stehen lassen. Da es ja kein Spielzeug ist! Deiner Einschätzung nach ist es ein solches, dann möchten wir dir hiermit nochmal nahelegen es nicht herunter zu laden.
> Es liegt nicht in unsrem Interesse Spielzeug zu vertreiben!
> 
> Danke für dein Statement
> ...



Macht ja auch wenig Sinn, denn ich muss mit meinem Rechner Geld verdienen, daher kein Win$8.x

Ein Gag aus dem leben dazu:
Ein Nachbar hat sein Haus automatisiert.
Jetzt kann er Rolladen und Licht und Heizung mit einer Abb auf seinem Ei Phone schalten.
Es hat knapp 3 Stunden gedauert bis mein Rechner das auch konnte.

Wer in einem echten Produktionssystem auf Apps einlässt, der sollte einmal ernsthaft nachdenken.


bike


----------



## Smartimation (29 Oktober 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Macht ja auch wenig Sinn, denn ich muss mit meinem Rechner Geld verdienen, daher kein Win$8.x
> 
> Ein Gag aus dem leben dazu:
> Ein Nachbar hat sein Haus automatisiert.
> ...



Hi bike,
Ich gib dir natürlich recht. Und es sollte ja auch klar sein, dass diese Anwendung nicht auf Produktionssysteme abzielt. Im Gegenteil. Privat Nutzer wollen wir hiermit unterstützen die vielleicht nicht mehr brauchen als das hier. Keine WinCC Powertags für zwei drei IO's und so. Das kann sich vielleicht nicht jeder leisten. Oder will es auch gar nicht da es für seinen Anwendungsfall einfach nur übertrieben ist.

Das ist kein WinCC Ersatz, haben wir auch nie gesagt. Tut uns leid das wir dich mit sowas verärgern aber möglicherweise ist es ja für einen andren durchaus brauchbar.

Aber das wichtigste zum Schluss,
Wünsch dir noch ne erfolgreiche Arbeitswoche und danke für dein Feedback.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wer in einem echten Produktionssystem auf Apps einlässt, der sollte einmal ernsthaft nachdenken.



Hallo,

dass Betreiber, Bedienpersonal und Instandhalter mal 
kurz einen Wert per Smartphone anschauen wollen, 
kann ich schon nachvollziehen.

Nur – warum muss es eine App sein? Das geht mit einer
Browserlösung einfacher.

Vorteil Anwender: 
geht mit jedem browserfähigen Endgerät direkt

Vorteil Anlagenbauer: 
er macht eine Webserver Lösung statt vielen Apps 
für Windows, iOS, Android 4.0, 4.2, ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2013)

ich kann mir so etwas auch schön für eine IBN einer unübersichtlichen Maschine vorstellen und dann auch 
gerne als App, wo ich mich dann nicht Stundenlang mit dem schreiben für einen Webbrowser beschäftigen muss.

Dann muß man nicht das PG mitnehmen, wenn ich unter oder auf die Maschine kletter.


----------



## Smartimation (30 Oktober 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich kann mir so etwas auch schön für eine IBN einer unübersichtlichen Maschine vorstellen und dann auch
> gerne als App, wo ich mich dann nicht Stundenlang mit dem schreiben für einen Webbrowser beschäftigen muss.
> 
> Dann muß man nicht das PG mitnehmen, wenn ich unter oder auf die Maschine kletter.



Danke rostiger Nagel für deine Einbringung.
Ich sehe das genau so. Und die Annahme, wie du schon gesagt hast, jeder gleich selbst eine "Hochsprachen" Lösung (egal ob Desktop oder Web) bastelt, schätz ich auch sehr gering ein. Allein schon weil sich der Aufwand ja kaum oder gar nicht rechnet. Aber Trotzdem möchte ich an dieser Stelle wieder darauf hinweisen, dass die App* nicht *für den Gebrauch an industriellen Anlagen konzipiert wurde. Wenn jemand auf die Aggregate geschult und sich der Gefahr bewusst ist (z.B. Instandhaltung), bitte mit Vorsicht. Es ist halt ein feiner Unterschied ob ich ein Licht ein und ausschalte oder mal kurz eine 10Tonnen Presse bewege! "Mitschauen" OK aber steuern Achtung!

*!!!Darum bitte VORSICHT!!!*


----------



## IBFS (30 Oktober 2013)

@Smartimation
Ich denke wie bei jeder Produkteinführung braucht es Stehvermögen. Ihr müßt einfach noch ein paar Monate Geduld haben,
bis der Verbreitungsgrad von W8.1 größer ist. Um die Weihnachstszeit haben die Leute auch mehr Zeit als jetzt zum Endspurt
des Jahres.


----------



## bike (30 Oktober 2013)

Also innerhalb einer Anlage mit dem handy einen Ein- bzw Ausgang anschauen?
Jetzt bin ich überrascht, dass man die Möglichkeit bei der IBN hat sein Ei phone zu nutzen.
In den meisten Firmen sind Handys, mit Kamera, also EI phone z.B. nicht zu lässig.

Warum eine Abb nutzen, die nicht für die Industrie vom Hersteller zugelassen bzw empfohlen wird?

Jede Abb erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mit dem Handy etwas geschieht, das der Besitzer nicht will.


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (30 Oktober 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ein Gag aus dem leben dazu:
> Ein Nachbar hat sein Haus automatisiert.
> Jetzt kann er Rolladen und Licht und Heizung mit einer Abb auf seinem Ei Phone schalten.
> Es hat knapp 3 Stunden gedauert bis mein Rechner das auch konnte.
> bike


Den Gag versteh ich nicht.
Was hast du davon Nachbars Licht usw zusteuern?




bike schrieb:


> Wer in einem echten Produktionssystem auf Apps einlässt, der sollte einmal ernsthaft nachdenken.
> bike


Aber wie soll man diese Aussage bewerten wenn man sich die Werbung für Celos und Celos Apps ansieht ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2013)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man diese Aussage bewerten wenn man sich die Werbung für Celos und Celos Apps ansieht ?



machen wir mal einen Link dazu http://www.dmgmori.com/webspecial/journal_2013_1/de/celos-apps.htm


----------



## anusha22 (30 Oktober 2013)

Ich lade mir es grade durch und melde mich dann die Tage mal mit meiner Meinung. Sehr lobenswerter Ansatz! Wenn ihr wirklich auf das gesamte Feedback eingeht, dann wird die Software ein Erolg.http://www.swisscubancigars.de/index.php/cohiba-cuban-cigars.html  8)


----------



## Smartimation (30 Oktober 2013)

anusha22 schrieb:


> Ich lade mir es grade durch und melde mich dann die Tage mal mit meiner Meinung. Sehr lobenswerter Ansatz! Wenn ihr wirklich auf das gesamte Feedback eingeht, dann wird die Software ein Erolg.



Danke anusha22

Bei Fragen, Problemen etc. einfach melden.


----------



## IBFS (30 Oktober 2013)

Tuffi schrieb:


> Allerdings ist dort Windows 7 drauf.
> Ich denke auch, das einfach Windows 8.1 in der Zielgruppe nicht wirklich verbreitet ist.



Wer ernsthaft auf W8.x will sollte beizeiten - also JETZT - ein Upgrade auf W8  (ohne .1) 
für ca. 60€ kaufen. Wenn dann die Pakete mal alle sind muss man lt. MS die direkte 
Vollversion von W8.1 für weiter mehr als 100€ kaufen. Wer W8 hat kann jederzeit das
Downloadupgrade kostenfrei (außer Traffic) machen.


----------



## Smartimation (31 Oktober 2013)

Frank hat vollkommen recht. Ein Upgrade von 7 auf 8 für 60€ ist derzeit noch möglich.
Das Upgrade von 8 auf 8.1 ist kostenfrei.

Wär W8 nur mal probieren möchte kann *hier* eine 90 Tage Testversion beziehen.
Ein Tipp. Ich verwende *IsoToUsb* um das Image auf einen Stick zu "brennen". Somit kann man, sofern es im BIOS aktiviert ist, per USB Stick und dem W8 Image booten.
Ich verwende dann direkt eine eigene Partition im Bestanfall gleich eigene Platte worauf ich das installiere. Von VMs und so bin ich nicht unbedingt überzeugt. Um mal nur kurz zu "gucken" schon ok.
Aber wär die 90 Tage wirklich Testen will sollte original installieren. Hochgefahren ist das 8.1 wirklich verdammt schnell - die Anmeldung, Passworteingabe dauert länger als der Rest, natürlich unter Abzug der BIOS Boot-Zeit.
Dadurch, dass man eine eigene Platte nimmt bleibt das andre System dann auch unangetastet. Und man kann beim Starten des Rechners einfach die Platte wählen von der man booten möchte und
fertig. Wenn ihr es direkt aus Windows 7 installiert wird zwar ein Eintrag in den Bootmanager gemacht um beim Hochfahren zwischen den Betriebssystemen wählen zu können, aber ich rate davon ab wenn ihr nur testen wollt.


----------



## ducati (31 Oktober 2013)

nicht ganz ernst, OT:

hab ja auch schon lange drauf gewartet, das das ganze App-Gedöns auch im Bereich der Industriesteuerungen auftaucht... Mit Industrie 4.0 krigt dann jede SPS auch eine eigene Facebookseite...


----------



## Smartimation (31 Oktober 2013)

*Download Status*

Da wir auf euer Feedback angewiesen sind möchten wir euch genau so über aktuelle Informationen am laufenden halten. Vom 25.10 (Erscheinungsdatum im Store) bis 28.1, also *in den ersten 3 Tagen*, wurde die Anwendung *8 mal geladen* (Microsoft liefert Store Entwicklern leider keine Echtzeitdaten - Daten sind im Schnitt immer drei Tage alt). 

Wir möchten uns an dieser Stelle bei allen Testern und Nutzern rechtherzlich bedanken.

Natürlich wäre es sinnig gleich direkt im Store *Bewertungen* zu hinterlassen, wir haben aber auch zum aktuellen Thema eine *Umfrage* auf unbegrenzt gestartet. Dazu auch einmal ein *Dankeschön* *und* *Lob* *an* die *Forenbetreiber*, wirklich gut aufgebaut!


----------



## Smartimation (4 November 2013)

Gibt es schon erste Anregungen, festgestellte Mängel o.ä. der ersten Tester (Nutzer) Wir fragen deshalb hier, da noch keine Supportanfragen oder ähnliches bei uns eingetroffen sind und die Anwendung nun doch schon einige Male heruntergeladen wurde. Beschwerden bitte bedenkenlos äußeren, wir sind für jede Kritik dankbar.

Danke, wünschen noch eine erfolgreiche Woche


----------



## Maddin2006 (5 November 2013)

Hallo Smartimation

ich finde euren Ansatz richtig gut. Zwar suche ich auch schon monatelang eine App fürs Iphone die nicht begrenzt ist und wo alles flexibel machbar ist. Ich würde für ihre App auch wenn sie für Windows 8.1 ist auch wirklich Geld bezahlen. Allerdings müsste dann alle Funktionen für mich so offengelegt werden das ich sämtliche Farben, Logos Bilder etc. Sowie alle Adressen der SPS flexibel wenn auch im Quellcode austauschen kann ohne immer an jemand gebunden sein zu müssen. Ich hoffe ihr entwickelt fleißig weiter und denk trotzdem darüber nach den Preis für die Vollversion doch gerade jetzt in der entwicklung unter 20 Euro zu senken. Es sollten doch die ersten Kunden belohnt werden und mach verliert die Scheu das es ein ein App ist was vielleicht schon morgen wieder vom Markt ist und man viel Geld bezahlt hat. 

Was meinst du dazu ?


----------



## IBFS (5 November 2013)

Ich habe das so ähnlich auch schon bei einer anderen App. im knx-forum gesagt. 
Es  ist auf die Dauer nicht sinnvoll wenn man ausschließlich mittels Masken  und Wizards eine App auf dem Zielgerät selbst editieren kann.
Wenn man von jedem Datentyp eine Anbindung durchgeführt hat sollte es möglich sein - in den Windows Welt ganz einfach - die
Konfig-Daten in einem lesbaren Format an einen PC zu senden (falls man die App z.B. auf einen Nokia-Handy nutzt). 
Dort  werden dann die Variablenlisten ergänzt bzw. gesichert. Das man das  komplette Projekt sichern können muss, setze ich voraus.
Danach braucht man nur noch die Tags auf die Funktionen zu legen. 

Es ist bei solchen guten Ideen immer das Problem, das man nicht vom Ende her denkt - wo will ich hin?

Man sollte Insellösungen vermeiden - die kenne ich genug - jede für sich Klasse, aber wenn ich ein Haussteuerung machen will 
dann muss so eine VISU skalierbar sein.  Auf dem PC die die Darstellung maximal auf dem Nokia820 sieht man - von einem Masterprojekt
aus herunterskaliert und Seiten-reduziert - nur eine festgelegte Seitenmenge. 

Böse Zungen könnten jetzt sagen, die Hausfrau braucht auf dem Handy nur Schalt- und Dimmfunktionen für die Küche und der Mann nur
für das Wohnzimmer, aber so schräg das klingt, zeigt es wie es sein sollte (übrigens auch bei Maschinen und Anlagen - es gibt ja auch
Pumpstände und Kläranlagen, die nicht ganz so kritisch sind wie eine Presse - Damit hier keine Missverständnisse entstehen)

Fazit:

Baut eher System so, das man in der Lage ist skalierte Teilprojekte mit wählbarem Seitenverhältnis - Pixeldichte - Bedienkonzept (mit/ohne Tasten)
in unterlagerte B&B-System zu senden oder für diese Geräte ein fertiges Package zu schnüren.


----------



## Smartimation (5 November 2013)

Maddin2006 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr entwickelt fleißig weiter und denk trotzdem darüber nach den Preis für die Vollversion doch gerade jetzt in der entwicklung unter 20 Euro zu senken. Es sollten doch die ersten Kunden belohnt werden und mach verliert die Scheu das es ein ein App ist was vielleicht schon morgen wieder vom Markt ist und man viel Geld bezahlt hat.
> 
> Was meinst du dazu ?



Hallo Maddin,

Ich wollte noch einige Anpassungen in die App einfließen lassen bevor ich sie mit neuem Preis zur Zertifizierung an den Store weiterreiche. Zum Beispiel jetzt dein Ansatz zur freien Farbgebung von Tastern etc.
Da es aber nur wenig Feedback gibt, naja, möchte das dann auch jeder. "WENIGER IST MEHR" ist ein wichtiger Leitsatz für Entwickler. Einfach sollte die App sein und doch für ein breites Feld einsetzbar.

20€ wäre fair ausgesprochen dann doch schon etwas "Mager" angesetzt. Ist ja nicht so, dass keine Funktionalität gegeben ist bzw. die Anwendung unvollständig bereitgestellt wird. Für die ersten, keine Frage. Aber es ist für mich schwer euch oder diese ersten zu erreichen. Ich habe bis jetzt vielleicht von einer Handvoll Personen etwas Feedback erhalten und zum Preis war das das erste.

Danke für dein Statement


----------



## IBFS (5 November 2013)

Ich überlege gerade auf welchem meiner Rechner ich W8.1 installiere. 
Noch habe ich nicht mal einen W8 Rechner. Das muss ich bald 
mal ändern.


----------



## Maddin2006 (5 November 2013)

Ist es denn von euch machbar die app für mehr Flexibilität zu öffnen sodass mehr von dem Benutzer angepasst werden kann oder geht das nicht so einfach also ich stelle mich gerne als Tester zu Verfügung allerdings nicht mit einer Version von app wo ich nicht Speichern kann und nicht flexibel alles anpasse kann wie ich möchte ich kenne viele meiner Kollegen die so ein app suchen aber ohne ausführlichen Test glaub ich kaum das dafür jemand etwas bezahlt ich vergleiche das mit Excel von Microsoft das  kann sehr viel und man kann alles anpassen trotzdem verdient Microsoft jede menge Geld damit aber die Testversionen gab es immer wenn auch zeitbegrenzt umsonst und das sollte eurer Ansatz sein Macht es so flexibel wie excel lasst alles zu und lasst jeden eine zeit x testen und ihr werdet sehen wie schnell dann das app verkauft wird also ich kenne sicherlich schon 20 Kollegen die genau auf so etwas warten ach ja und wenn ihr es schafft das Projekt ach iphone und andriod fähig zu machen seid ihr bald sicherlich reich denn das fehlt bis jetzt immer noch auf dem Markt ... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddin2006 (6 November 2013)

Test


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddin2006 (6 November 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

Ich bewerbe mich gerne als ausführlicher Tester aber ihr sollet es dann so machen wie z.B. Microsoft es mit Excel macht. Excel ist sehr sehr flexiblen für den kleinsten und den größten Programmierer aber trotzdem fast alles möglich. Microsoft bringt ihr Produkt zunächst einmal 
frei mit allen Funktionen auf dem Markt und schränkt nicht das speichern etc. ein. Nur allein die Zeit der Benutzung wird begrenzt. Nach der Zeit kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob das App es wert ist. Ich kenne sehr viele die genau so etwas suchen und es bis heute keine saubere unbegrenzte und vor allen für die private Schiene kostengünstig ist. Ich bin mir sicher dann wird es ein Erfolg. Wenn ihr es dann noch schafft das das Tool auf auf iOS und Andriodgeräten funktioniert bin ich mir sicher verkäuft sich das App wie eine Bombe. Warum ist z.B. Excel oder auch Whats Up so weit verbreitet weil es zunächst kostenfrei war und es jeder beliebig testen konnte... Überlegt es euch aber bin gerne für den Test bereit allerdings sollte das ganz dann sehr offen und flexibel sein...


----------



## Smartimation (6 November 2013)

Maddin2006 schrieb:


> Ich bewerbe mich gerne als ausführlicher Tester... Überlegt es euch aber bin gerne für den Test bereit allerdings sollte das ganz dann sehr offen und flexibel sein...



Hallo Maddin,

Ich werde mich dran machen die Testversion komplett zu öffnen (also Testversion 30 Tage mit speichern und öffnen). Den Preis hatte ich sowieso schon vor längerem angedacht zu reduzieren. Allerdings nur die ersten Monate, da ja doch einiges an Entwicklungszeit und Gedankengut drinsteckt, aber natürlich sollten die ersten belohnt werden!
Ein Ausbau bzw. Plattformübergreifende App daraus zu machen ist rein abhängig davon wie gut die Anwendung ankommt. Ich kann nicht jetzt schon, wo noch kein Cent Umsatz gemacht wurde, ein Weiteres Entwicklerkonto das ja auch nicht kostenfrei ist öffnen.

Step by Step. Wird die Software benötigt, gebraucht, seit ihr zufrieden, war der Ansatz der richtige und so weiter. Das sind bis heute noch ungeklärte Fragen, brauch da einfach noch mehr Infos. Derzeit ist mal nur angedacht auf Win8 zu bleiben und diese Plattform mal "sauber" Supporten. (*PC*, *TABLET*, _W8 PHONE und XBOX ONE wegen TV in weiterer Folge_).

Komplett flexibel wie du vorhin meintest, kann man jetzt schwer interpretieren was genau damit gemeint ist. Soweit ich dich beim ersten mal verstanden habe möchtest du z.B. die Hintergrundfarbe anpassen oder so etwas. Das Ziel war das Produkt nach Möglichkeit einfach zu halten, um nicht unnötig Zeit in die Projektierung investieren zu müssen. Wenn der Trend dieser ist das 60% der Nutzer lieber den Hintergrund einstellbar hätten, kein Thema, dann machen wir das. Wenn aber 60% lieber hätten das es nicht zu "oversized" wird lassen wir das lieber weg.

Ein Ansatz war auch, dass die Anwendung jetzt nicht nur Programmierer ins Haus bekommen, sondern auch nicht Programmierer sich zum Beispiel an euch wenden, und ihr euer Angeboten und Konzept vorstellt. Wir wollten für den häuslichen Gebrauch eben eine preisliche alternative schaffen. JEDER HAT DAS RECHT AUF TECHNIK. Zu KNX und Co -> Ich zahl doch keine 70€ für einen Lichtschalter der was keine 2€ Wert ist. Dann lieber 1200er, herkömmliche Verdrahtung, Tablet, App und ich komm an die 1000€, hab aber alle Komponenten. KNX wie gesagt 10 Schalter und ich bin bereits bei 700€.

Tablet (300 - 800€) muss es jetzt ja auch nicht unbedingt sein, aber PC hat dann doch beinah jeder Haushalt so oder so.

Vielleicht mal kurz zu den angedachten Erweiterungen: 

Weitere Bedienelemente wie Slider und Bargraph (z.B. für Temperaturregler und Anzeige) 
Umsetzung von Nutzer Anregungen (natürlich PRIORITÄT A)


----------



## bike (6 November 2013)

Langsam sollte sich jemand Gedanken machen und die Abb für das Eifone nicht wie Sauerbier anbieten.

Gibt es überhaupt ein Konzept nach dem das Produkt entwickelt wurde oder wurde nur die Bibliothek von Zottel genommen und darüber ein Bildchen gebaut?

Wenn ein potentieller Kunde nach dem Produkt gockelt und diesen Thread hier findet ist das Antiwerbung vom Hersteller.


bike


----------



## hucki (6 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> die Abb für das Eifone








> *S7HMI Windows Store App für Windows 8.1 - Release 1.0*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Langsam sollte sich jemand Gedanken machen und die Abb für das Eifone nicht wie Sauerbier anbieten.
> 
> Gibt es überhaupt ein Konzept nach dem das Produkt entwickelt wurde oder wurde nur die Bibliothek von Zottel genommen und darüber ein Bildchen gebaut?
> 
> ...



Lieber bike,
wenn du nicht aufhörst in "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" rumzusteckern, gibt 
es eins auf die Mütze. Es ist das gute Recht von Firmen und Usern hier ihre Produkte
vorzustellen, wenn du keine Erfahrungen mit dem geworbenen Produkt hast und es
trotzdem dieses und den Werbenden schlecht machst ist das Spam und wird von
mir in zukunft genauso behandelt.


----------



## Smartimation (7 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt ein Konzept nach dem das Produkt entwickelt wurde oder wurde nur die Bibliothek von Zottel genommen und darüber ein Bildchen gebaut?
> bike



Hi Bike, wie schon einmal erwähnt (anderer Thread ) wurde für diese Anwendung alles neu entwickelt, keine Zottel Bibliothek oder ähnliches. Du kannst gern noch mal fragen. Aber die Antwort, Realität bleibt die selbe.


----------



## IBFS (7 November 2013)

Die beste Reaktion ist "Ignoration" (bezogen auf bike) 

@Smartimation

Was denkt ihr den nun bezogen auf meine Ideen zu Scalierbarkeit. Das würde mich schon mal interessieren


----------



## Smartimation (7 November 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr den nun bezogen auf meine Ideen zu Skalierbarkeit. Das würde mich schon mal interessieren



Abend Frank,

Deine Einbringung, der Wunsch der Skalierbarkeit ist ein sehr guter Vorschlag. Auf dem Tablet, dem PC und dem TV hätten wir für das erste dieselbe Skalierung belassen. Auf dem Windows Phone würden dann die Items kleiner und mit weniger Inhalt dargestellt. Wie und wo man jetzt die Skalierung festlegt müsste für deine Idee der freien Skalierbarkeit für verschiedene Seiten noch definiert werden. Deine Vorstellung die Bedienung (Seiten) für verschiedene Benutzer anders aussehen zu lassen...ja schon machbar...die Frage ist ob das auch die Mehrheit wünscht.

Wie ich vor kurzem schon mal sagte, das Hauptaugenmerk bei der Entwicklung war eine einfach und doch vielfältig einsetzbare Visualisierung für euch zu schaffen. Wir haben uns mit einigen erfahrenen Programmierern vorab darüber ausgetauscht und deren Meinungen einfließen lassen. Der Großteil und auch wir selbst waren überzeugt, dass wir mit einer einfachen Anwendung mehr für euch tun können, als jetzt mit endlosen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. Natürlich war das jetzt nicht das Ende Frank. Aber wir würden doch noch gern mehr "Input" sammeln bevor wir gleich am Produkt zu zerren beginnen. Funktionalität wird natürlich ausgebaut aber immer passend zum Konzept.

Was uns auch sehr wichtig war und ist, dass auch nicht Programmierer mit der Anwendung zu recht kommen. Wenn sich zeigt, dass ihr Programmierer mehr Funktionalität braucht dann müssen wir einen Weg finden euch mit einem Externen Tool zu versorgen, um die Projektierung vorzunehmen, sodass der Endnutzer, der ja nicht unbedingt ihr seid, nicht überfordert wird.
Das sträubt sich aber eigentlich mit einem von uns wichtigen Ansatz, euch keine zusätzlich benötigte Software und "Beinsteller" aufzuzwingen. Uns störte z.B. der eigens benötigte Editor einer andren Anwendung. Aber wir wissen es gibt viele die es wiederum bevorzugen. Für uns und die Mehrheit der Befragten war eine "All In One" App dann doch die richtige Entscheidung. Darum der InApp Editor.

Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Frage einigermaßen beantworten. Was ich aber noch gern wissen würde, was Du genau mit Insellösung und B&B System gemeint hast.


----------



## Smartimation (8 November 2013)

*Ab sofort für die ersten User für 19,99€ im Store erhältlich! Die Testversion bietet 30 Tage vollen Funktionsumfang.*


----------



## thomass5 (9 November 2013)

Hab gerade mal nach nem bezahlbaren w8.1 Tablet gesucht.

https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/dell+venue+8+pro+tablet/nbb/8f14e4

Was gibts sonst noch so?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smartimation (9 November 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal nach nem bezahlbaren w8.1 Tablet gesucht.
> 
> https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/dell+venue+8+pro+tablet/nbb/8f14e4
> 
> Was gibts sonst noch so?




Hi Thomas,

Bezahlbar, naja, wenn du es jetzt wirklich nur für einen Test oder Erfahrungssammlung mit der App brauchst, dann ist keines bezahlbar.
Ich möchte dir weder das eine noch das andre "aufschwatzen", vom Preis her hast du da schon das günstigste gefunden. Für die Entwicklung
habe ich das erste Surface RT verwendet. Kostete 450€. Der Name Microsoft drauf, kostet halt auch "bisschen" was extra.

Schwer zu sagen, kommt halt auch drauf an was jemand sonst noch damit vorhat. Wie gesagt nur für S7HMI ausprobieren würd ich mir jetzt keins kaufen.
Soll keine negativ Werbung sein, aber ehrlich und realistisch betrachtet 

Wenn man aber auch andre Verwendung dafür findet sollte man eventuell etwas mehr investieren. Ich schreib zwar aktuell grad auch mit der Touch-Tastatur aber für längere Artikel, E-Mails etc. hefte ich einfach die "echte" Tastatur dran. Hängt aber davon ab ob es jemand wünscht oder braucht. 

Meine Empfehlung auf jeden Fall eine PRO Version wenn man auch auf herkömmliche Desktopanwendungen nicht verzichten will. ARM Prozessoren oder die RT Version wirklich nur dann, wenn man zum eigentlichen Arbeiten ein anderes vollwertiges Gerät hat. Die derzeitigen ARMs kann man auch nicht mit A6 und Co vergleichen! Wie gesagt Benutzungsgrad abhängig aber von iPAD2 auf RT ist leistungstechnisch auf jeden Fall ein Dino Schritt in die Vergangenheit (was sich aber eher nur bei 3D Graphikoperationen für den Nutzer merkbar macht). ATOM Prozessor haltet laut Testberichten gut mit.


----------



## thomass5 (9 November 2013)

Ich hatte es als pro angesehen mit Atom. Verwendung nicht nur zum Test, sondern für den Wohnzimmertisch zum gelegentlichen Gebrauch. Ein  Tablett dafür war eh schon seit einiger Zeit Wunsch der Frau.

Sollte man auf die App umrüsten, muß es ja dann immer vor Ort bleiben.


----------



## IBFS (9 November 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal nach nem bezahlbaren w8.1 Tablet gesucht.
> 
> https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/dell+venue+8+pro+tablet/nbb/8f14e4



1280 x 800 ist keine Auflösung mehr die man akzepieren sollte, es sein den das Teil ist wirklich nur zu Visu-Zwecken gedacht.


----------



## Smartimation (9 November 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1280 x 800 ist keine Auflösung mehr die man akzepieren sollte, es sein den das Teil ist wirklich nur zu Visu-Zwecken gedacht.



Naja, für ein Tablet zu dem Preis mehr als in Ordnung.
Aktuelles Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 hat auch nicht mehr Pixel! Kostest aber rund 10€ mehr.
iPad 4, naja, hat schon mehr Pixel aber Preis ist dann halt auch gleich ein andrer.

1366×768 Pixel sind es beim Surface, und ich finde es ausreichend. Ausser die Touchtastatur popt hoch, dann könnte es oft schon etwas mehr sein. Aber wie gesgagt, in dem Fall heft ich die original Tastatur dran. Frank hat schon auch recht. Zum Designen und Egineeren im Detail ist das Tablet aber auch nicht gedacht. Sonst ein, zwei Preisklassen höher, da findet sich auch was für den produktiveren Einsatz.


----------



## Smartimation (11 November 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ein  Tablett dafür war eh schon seit einiger Zeit Wunsch der Frau.
> Sollte man auf die App umrüsten, muß es ja dann immer vor Ort bleiben.



Hallo Thomas,

Darf man nachfragen was du bisher verwendet hast. Und was auch noch interessieren würde ob die Frau auch schon mal die Oberfläche gesehen hat und ihre Meinung dazu. Schließlich sollten ja die ganze Familie damit zufrieden sein.


----------



## thomass5 (11 November 2013)

Momentane Verwendung in der Familie: 2x Samsung Galaxy Tab2 7", 4xLaptop W7 1x W8.1, 1x MacBook Pro (mit VM W8.1), 4 Handy android 1xbada . 
W8.1 als Oberfläche auf einem Laptop kennt meine Frau und kommt damit zurecht. Euere App kennt sie noch nicht. Werd sie bei Gelegenheit mal die App testen lassen.


----------



## Smartimation (12 November 2013)

Dein Beispiel zeigt mir, dass die Anwendung unbedingt auf mehrere Systeme müsste um eine ganze Familie zufriedenzustellen. Aber das würde in deinem Fall bedeuten drei Konten zu führen (iTunes, Google Play und Microsoft). Für uns gibt es keine Möglichkeit zu verifizieren wo und ob jemand schon dafür bezahlt hat. Verknüpfbar sind die Konten so gesehen leider nicht. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass jeder der 3 IT Giganten seine 30% des App Kaufpreises einziehen will. Sorry aber 3mal zu kassieren - das wäre schon sehr unverschämt. Da überlegen wir schon länger wie wir dran vorbei kommen.

Vielen Dank für deine Angaben


----------



## thomass5 (12 November 2013)

...

Eine Kundennummer auf deren Basis sich 5  Installationen freischalten lassen auf welchem System auch immer wäre denke ich praktisch. Wie dies umzusetzen ist ? Würde aber auch einen größeren Aufwand und für euch bedeuten um die Datenbank zu pflegen. 

Bei mir gibts zwar mehr Geräte,  aber pro Familienmitglied 1 Inst . würde denke ich reichen. Es wird sowiso meist auf das Handy hinauslaufen. Selbst wenn ich am Laptop sitze ist es meist in Reichweite. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smartimation (15 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Bis jetzt zählen wir 25 aktive Nutzer. Wir gehen davon aus, dass Ihr mit der Anwendung zufrieden seit, da bis lang keine negativ Kritiken eingetroffen sind. Falls doch jemand das eine oder andre dazu sagen möchte, bitte bedenkenlos mitteilen. Auch positive Kritik darf gepostet werden


----------



## Smartimation (19 November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe nochmal den Haupteintrag, um eine ausführlichere Beschreibung wie sie auch auf der Homepage und im Store zu finden ist, erweitert. Vielleicht verirrt sich ja doch noch mal der eine oder andre hierhin 

Einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag noch.


----------



## Smartimation (20 November 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Eine Kundennummer auf deren Basis sich 5  Installationen freischalten lassen auf welchem System auch immer wäre denke ich praktisch. Wie dies umzusetzen ist ? Würde aber auch einen größeren Aufwand und für euch bedeuten um die Datenbank zu pflegen.
> 
> Bei mir gibts zwar mehr Geräte,  aber pro Familienmitglied 1 Inst . würde denke ich reichen. Es wird sowiso meist auf das Handy hinauslaufen. Selbst wenn ich am Laptop sitze ist es meist in Reichweite.



Hallo Thomas,

Wir haben uns das jetzt einige Tage durch den Kopf gehen lassen und auch noch mal genauer nachrecherchiert. Die Idee mit der Kundennummer ist zwar gut, lässt sich auf Storeebene (noch dazu weil mehrere betroffen sind) schlecht umsetzen. Ihr sollt ja im Fall einer Systemreparatur ohne Hindernisse schnell wieder zu euren erworbenen Anwendungen gelangen. Diese Verantwortung sollte aus unsrer Sicht beim Storebetreiber bleiben.

Wir denken eher an etwas wie einen günstigeren "Viewer" etwa 2€  mit dem erstellte Projekte geöffnet werden können, aber keine Bearbeitungsmöglichkeit gegeben ist.

Die Portierung auf das Android System - Nicht mehr dieses Jahr - Bitte nicht so verstehen als würden wir nicht wollen, aber zunächst muss das Feedback stimmen und die Anwendung so weit ausgereift sein, dass sie die Nutzeranforderungen erfüllt. Wir haben sie natürlich so "gebaut" das dies bereits der Fall sein sollte, aber wie gesagt Feedback fehlt einfach noch.


----------



## Smartimation (24 November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

An alle Nutzer der Testversion...

Bitte vergesst nicht euer bereits modifiziertes Projekt zu speichern, da je nach dem wann die Testversion installiert wurde, 30 Tage danach automatisch das Beispielprojekt geladen wird und kein Öffnen oder Speichern mehr möglich ist. Wird die Vollversion bezogen kann das gespeicherte Projekt wieder geladen werden.


----------



## Smartimation (12 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir möchten uns an dieser Stelle recht herzlich bei allen Interessenten bedanken. Auch ein Großes Dankeschön an all jene die sich direkt an das Supportteam wenden, und auf diesem Wege Meinungen, Fragen und Antworten austauschen. Weiterhin viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Smartimation (19 Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

In den nächsten Tagen steht *Version 4* zur Verfügung!
Es wurde eine Abfrage integriert um feststellen zu können ob die Anwendung zum ersten mal ausgeführt wird.
In jenem Fall wird das Beispielprojekt automatisch geladen.

Darum bitte an alle die bereits ein *Projekt *erstellt haben dieses auf jeden Fall *vor dem Update sichern *(speichern).
Ansonsten wird nach dem Update, da ja die Einstellung bei den Vorgänger Versionen noch nicht bekannt ist, wird
das Beispielprojekt geladen beim Neustart geladen, und die Projektierung ist verloren.

Der Grund dieser Anpassung ist, dass dem erst Anwender gleich beim Start das Beispielprojekt zur Erprobung vor sich
sieht. Der Download des Beispielprojekts von der Homepage bleibt somit erspart.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und noch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2014)

Überfordert ihr nicht die Nutzer, wenn die vor jedem Update zuerst studieren müssen, damit nichts falsch läuft?

Warum in Gottes Namen wird nicht zuerst! eine Software fertig gemacht, bevor damit Geld abgezogen wird?


bike


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2014)

Smartimation schrieb:


> Darum bitte an alle die bereits ein *Projekt *erstellt haben dieses auf jeden Fall *vor dem Update sichern *(speichern).





bike schrieb:


> Überfordert ihr nicht die Nutzer, wenn die vor jedem Update zuerst studieren müssen, damit nichts falsch läuft?


Was ist denn daran Überforderung, wenn man den Kunden darauf hinweist, vor einem Software-Update ein Backup seiner Daten zu machen?


Das sollte doch eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. (Auch wenn ich mich oft selbst nicht daran halte. 

)


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran Überforderung, wenn man den Kunden darauf hinweist, vor einem Software-Update ein Backup seiner Daten zu machen?
> 
> 
> Das sollte doch eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. (Auch wenn ich mich oft selbst nicht daran halte.
> ...



Also bei Big$ habe ich diesen Hinweis noch nicht gelesen.
Ist ist selbst TIA schon weiter als diese App?  
User als Alpha Tester zu missbrauchen ist kein guter Stil.


bike


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Also bei Big$ habe ich diesen Hinweis noch nicht gelesen.
> Ist ist selbst TIA schon weiter als diese App?
> User als Alpha Tester zu missbrauchen ist kein guter Stil.


Ahja!
Weil bei Siemens nicht explizit auf ein Daten-Backup vor einem Update hingewiesen wird, ist man also bei anderen Softwareanbietern, die das machen, ein Alphatester?


Kannst Du mir diese Logik näher erklären?


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Ahja!
> Weil bei Siemens nicht explizit auf ein Daten-Backup vor einem Update hingewiesen wird, ist man also bei anderen Softwareanbietern, die das machen, ein Alphatester?
> 
> 
> Kannst Du mir diese Logik näher erklären?



Ja kann ich das.
Bei Big$ wird nur die Anwendung aktualisiert und kümmert sich nicht um die Daten der Anwender.

Und zu dem Alphatest ist zu schreiben, dass die "Äbb" noch? nicht sinnvoll und brauchbar ist.

Mich nervt es, wenn immer wieder das Rad neu erfunden wird und bei vielen Siemens PLC Anbindungen, das Wissen von Zottel benutzt wird, um daraus Geld zu machen.
Quelloffen bedeutet nicht, dass jeder Mist daraus gebaut werden soll.
Wenn jemand schreibt, das stimmt nicht, dann zeigt die Quellen und es wird sich bestätigen, was ich schreibe.


 bike


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Und zu dem Alphatest ist zu schreiben, dass die "Äbb" noch? nicht sinnvoll und brauchbar ist.


Da hab' ich wohl eine etwas andere Vorstellung von Alphatestern.






bike schrieb:


> Mich nervt es, wenn immer wieder das Rad neu erfunden


Und mich nervt es, dass Du immer auf Sachen im *Werbeforum* rum hackst, die Du für Dich persönlich für Mist hälst, ohne sie offensichtlich wirklich selbst zu kennen.
Macht mich das jetzt zu Deinem Alphatester?


Du hast doch eventuelle Interessenten schon ganz am Anfang auf die Gefahren bei einem Einsatz in der Industrie hingewiesen.
Sollte das nicht als Bewertung ausreichen?





bike schrieb:


> das Wissen von Zottel benutzt wird, um daraus Geld zu machen.
> Quelloffen bedeutet nicht, dass jeder Mist daraus gebaut werden soll.
> Wenn jemand schreibt, das stimmt nicht, dann zeigt die Quellen


Ob da jetzt was von Zottel drin ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht.
Aber den Anbieter in seinem eigenen Werbethread ohne wirkliches Wissen nur auf Grund einer Vermutung als Lügner zu bezeichnen ... Ich weiß ja nicht!
Und da Du die "Anschuldigung" machst, liegt auch die Beweispflicht bei Dir. Da muss der Anbieter m.M.n. gar nichts machen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2014)

@bike und hucki,

Jetzt trinkt erstmal einen schönen Sonntags-Kaffee und esst ein Stück Kuchen.
Über die Qualität von Software und von Apps lässt sich ohne Ende streiten.
Da werdet ihr nie zu Ende kommen.
Im Zuge von Smarthome, Homeautomation und Industrie 4.0 werden wir noch sehr, sehr viele Apps kommen und gehen sehen.
Und letzlich wird sich in ein paar Jahren auch dieser Markt stabilisieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2014)

Ob diese Visu-App von Anfang an vollkommen ausgereift war oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Es wird bei jeder Software Versionssprünge geben, die nicht auf jede Vorgängerversion verlustfrei aufsetzen.

Mich erschreckt vielmehr, daß anscheinend die Zielkundschaft der App so dermassen unfähig ist (oder für so unfähig gehalten wird), daß sie nicht mal ein Projekt öffnen können und deshalb die Funktion in die App eingebaut wurde, daß die App automatisch das letzte Userprojekt öffnet - und wenn sie nichts von einem Userprojekt weiß, dann eben ein Demoprojekt. Die Zielkundschaft könnte womöglich meinen, die App wäre zu nichts nutze, wenn sie beim ersten Start nach dem Download nicht sofort irgendwas Buntes zum Spielen präsentieren würde...

Und weil Software heutzutage dem sowieso unfähigen User absolut jede Entscheidungsfähigkeit abspricht - beim vorliegenden Update dadurch allerdings noch mehr Schaden anrichtet als der User es alleine schafft - ist also der Hinweis auf das Sichern des Projektes vor dem Update nötig. Anscheinend schafften es die Entwickler dieser App auch nicht, entweder eine vernünftige Installationsroutine zu programmieren oder den Erststart zweifelsfrei festzustellen oder dem User die richtigen einfachen Fragen zu stellen oder die User sind tatsächlich für jede Nachfrage zu dumm, so daß entschieden wurde, bei Unklarheiten "in jedem Fall" das Beispielprojekt zu laden ...

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2014)

@Harald,

in den App-Shops gibt es nur wenig Platz für Beschreibungen.
Zudem haben die Apps meist auch noch Rückgaberecht.
Deshalb gibt es eben diese "Demoprojekte"

Mich nervt das in der Zwischenzeit auch ziemlich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2014)

Harald hat leider wieder recht.
Ein Applikation wird so aufgebaut, dass der Nutzer völlig entmündigt ist, warum?

Hucki, schau ich weiß was reengeniering ist. Auch wenn die Decompiler noch nicht so perfekt sind, kann ich an dem Maschinencode erkennen wie ein Programm aufgebaut ist.
Du hast bedingt recht, dass es eigentlich reichen sollte einmal darauf hinzuweisen, dass ein Problem besteht.
Wenn der Erzeuger des Problems darüber hinweg geht und auf der nächsten Seite des Threat wieder Werbung macht, was ist daran falsch auch auf dieser Seite auf die grundlegenden Fehler hinzuweisen?
Egal wie oft es beschrieben wird, ein totgeborenes Kind wird nicht lebendig, wenn man oft genug den Namen ruft.

Warum in Gottes Namen nimmt sich eine Firma nicht die Zeit und behebt ALLE bekannten Fehler und Schwachstellen auf einmal, sondern bettelt darum, dass möglich viele sich das Teil laden? 
Wird dadurch die Akzeptanz erhöht? 
Maschinen und Anlagen sind eben keine Spielzeuge, da sind eben die Erwartungen und Ansprüche höher.
Für meine Freundin habe ich eine App geschrieben, mit der sie die notwendigen Daten aus der HausPLC auslesen kann und einige Werte geändert werden können.
Doch ich würde diese so nie freigeben, weil eben zu viele Bugs noch drin sind bzw sein können.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Warum in Gottes Namen nimmt sich eine Firma nicht die Zeit und behebt ALLE bekannten Fehler und Schwachstellen auf einmal, sondern bettelt darum, dass möglich viele sich das Teil laden?
> Wird dadurch die Akzeptanz erhöht?
> Maschinen und Anlagen sind eben keine Spielzeuge, da sind eben die Erwartungen und Ansprüche höher.



bike
wir sind Urgestein und unsere Ansprüche eben auch.
Heut funktioniert das anders.
Bei vielen Apps aus dem Gebiet nimmt der Kunde die Rolle als Tester gerne und freiwillig an.
Die Entwickler "bauen" eine Community um die App auf, die Kunden melden Fehler und werden in einem Changelog lobend erwähnt.
Eine App kostet meist kein Vermögen und so haben die Kunden auch eine geringe Erwartungshaltung.

Vor kurzem hab ich einen Zufriedenheitsvergleich von Automarken gesehen.
Dacia war ganz oben dabei ... 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Warum in Gottes Namen nimmt sich eine Firma nicht die Zeit und behebt ALLE bekannten Fehler und Schwachstellen auf einmal, ...


Wie kommt das wohl, wenn nicht einmal BigS als wahrscheinlich Multi-Millionen-Dollar-Unternehmen dafür Zeit hat und ein zweifellos unfertiges TIA auf dem Markt bringt?
Ich geh' mal davon aus, das die alle jeden Tag was essen müssen und nicht erst wieder in 2 Jahren.

Da auf einem Daten-Backup vor dem Update rumzureiten, find' *ich* einfach übertrieben.  Vor allem in der Art und Weise.
Bei TIA kann ich meine Projekte aus V11 nicht mal ohne Weiteres in V12 nutzen. Und ich glaub' nicht, das es bei V13 anders sein wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2014)

Um mal von TIA abzusehen, wenn ich an WinCCflexibel denke graut es mir vor den Altlasten.
Wenn ich zum Kunden fahre, bete ich das ich nichts an der HMI ändern muß um mir das Risiko 
der Hochrüstung auf den aktuellen flexibel Stand zu vermeiden. Ansonsten muß ich wirklich eine
1 Terabyte Festplatte auf meinen Rechner installieren um alle Stände in entsprechenden VMs
vorhalten zu können.


----------



## opec (29 Januar 2014)

Also ich werds mir auch die Tage mal runterladen, allerdings wollte ich mir erstmal ein Panel mit 8.1 kaufen.Dachte bisher an das Surface RT von Microsoft..

Die Software ist eigentlich genau das was ich für meine Heimautomatisierung gesucht habe, allerdings wäre mir Android wesentlicher lieber gewesen und ich hätts vermutlich schon gekauft. Eine Android Version oder wenigistens Viewer wäre super. Eine optisch ansprechende Visu fürs Android gibts bisher leider auch nicht.

Werds testen und mich dann nochmal melden


----------



## opec (30 Januar 2014)

So hab jetzt mal ne Parallelinstallation auf meinen PC von win8.1 durchgeführt. Ist jetzt zwar ohne Touch, aber zum ausprobieren ok.

Hab dann mal zum Test einiges für die Visu von unserem Haus fertig gemacht. Also Räume und Bedienelemente angelegt, hat soweit gut geklappt, relativ einfacher funktionaler Editor, eine Kopierfunktion für die Schaltelemente wär nicht schlecht. Im großen und ganzen find ich das Bedienkonzept mit den 3 Slidern gut.Hab allerdings viele Räume bzw brauch auch noch Unterbilder für Einstellungen da wird's schnell unübersichtlich. Ich finde man sollte die untere Leiste beim bedienen mit nutzen können. z.b. so das man darüber die Anzeige der HauptSlider(Räume im Bsp.) ändern kann. Ich stell mir vor das man dann als Beispiel Kurzfunktionen/Haus EG/Haus OG/Einstellungen trennen könnte. Euer Logo in der Mitte tut der Optik sicherlich auch gut.

Alternativ wäre ein frei parametrierbarer "Homescreen" auch nicht schlecht. Wurde ja auch schonmal so ähnlich gefordert glaub ich. Würde aber grundsätzlich nicht von den System mit den drei Slidern abrücken, mir gefällts. Höchstens als Zusatz wie einen Homescreen.

Popup Meldungen wären auch schön 

Wie ist das mit den Real-werten gelöst? Wird automatisch gerundet.Konnte bei den Slidern zwar Real Variablen auswählen, hab aber keine Kommastellen angezeigt bekommen.


Also ich werd mir die App nach der Testzeit auf jeden fall kaufen, hoffe aber trotzdem das ihr noch weiter optimiert


----------



## Smartimation (30 Januar 2014)

Hallo opec,

Erstmal zur Frage bezüglich dem Datentyp REAL: 
Dieser Datentyp wird von der App nicht manipuliert (gerundet)! Beim bisherigen Slider sind Nachkommastellen nicht darstellbar, da es sich um ein Standard XAML Element handelt. Für REAL Variablen sollte das numerische Eingabefeld benutzt werden (das mit den beiden Tasten PLUS und MINUS), wobei der Wert mit den Nachkommastellen in das Eingabefeld eingetragen werden muss.

Zum Thema bezüglich weiterer Gruppierungen wäre eigentlich der Gruppeneintrag gedacht. In deinem Fall einfach alle Bedienelemente die Einstellungen dienen mit einem eindeutigen Gruppennamen versehen, so können diese dann in der Gruppierten Ansicht über die entsprechende Wahl in der Combobox aufgerufen werden.

Und keine Angst wegen weiteren Optimierungen, da die Anwendung von uns selbst verwendet wird, lässt sich das kaum vermeiden 

Wir hoffen dir fürs erste weiter geholfen zu haben. Und vielen Dank für dein positives Feedback.


----------



## Smartimation (13 Oktober 2014)

Update auf windows 10


----------



## cornholio77 (28 März 2015)

So hab mir die App nun auch zugelegt. Nach ein paar Tagen einstellen habe ich nun alles darüber Visualisiert was ich über meine Haussteuerung sehen möchte. Sehr schöne App. Ist auf jedenfall Ihr Geld wert. Weiter so!

Natürlich gibt es auch noch Verbesserungswünsche. 
Als da wären die Anpassung der Oberfläche (Farben, Schriften etc.), Byte als Datenformat (meine Rolläden liefern Ihre Positionen im Byte Format). Störmelde- und Ereignisarchiv. Messwerterfassung und Auswertung. Deklarieren der Buttons als Taster oder Schalter. Meldungen etvl. auch als Signalisierung in Windows.


----------



## Sonntag (2 Januar 2016)

Hallo benutzt die App jemand für eine S7-1200? Wenn ja welche Einstellungen muss ich vornehmen? Mit meiner S7-300 funktioniert die App sehr gut, nun möchte ich ein neues Projekt mit einer 1200er umsetzten und bekomme keine Verbindung aufgebaut. Im voraus schon mal Danke!!

Gruß


----------

